# Necessity the Mother of Invention



## jw (Sep 1, 2021)

Pro-Tip: Chili Cheese Fritos and tuna salad ain’t a bad combo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 1, 2021)

Because you were out of celery?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jw (Sep 1, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Because you were out of celery?


I am *always* out of celery, thankfully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 1, 2021)

Sometimes I am tempted to post my supper hacks. Last night it was my variation on Borscht.

Beets, sliced up fried finger steaks, the only remaining good potato, topped off with cream cheese.

it worked for bunkhouse fare.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 1, 2021)

jw said:


> I am *always* out of celery, thankfully.


But if you don't use nature's dental floss, you have to _buy_ it.


----------



## Irenaeus (Sep 1, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> sliced up fried finger


Sounds painful.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2021)

I thought this thread was going to be about the RPW. Then I found out that it was about food.


----------



## jw (Sep 1, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about the RPW. Then I found out that it was about food.


As we're known to say, "Well bless your heart."


----------



## jw (Sep 1, 2021)

Andrew35 said:


> But if you don't use nature's dental floss, you have to _buy_ it.


I am very uncultured, and do not understand the reference.


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 1, 2021)

jw said:


> I am very uncultured, and do not understand the reference.


"Culture" isn't quite the word...

You've never had those celery strings between your teeth?


----------



## jw (Sep 1, 2021)

Andrew35 said:


> "Culture" isn't quite the word...
> 
> You've never had those celery strings between your teeth?


Nah . . . I'm always out of celery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 1, 2021)

Irenaeus said:


> Sounds painful.


Posting by phone is an adventure. I distinctly typed out “steaks” and it disappeared.

Electron entropy.


----------



## Irenaeus (Sep 2, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Posting by phone is an adventure. I distinctly typed out “steaks” and it disappeared.
> 
> Electron entropy.


It didn't disappear. I just selectively quoted your post because my eye first fell upon the quoted words, and I was amused.


----------

